# Festplattentür von 800D



## Zaucher (18. August 2010)

*Festplattentür von 800D*

Hallo,

Bin heute mit dem Fuß an die offene Tür der Festplatten (Front) hingekommen. Dabei sind wohl 2 Plastiknippel abegebrochen, wesshalb diese nicht mehr hählt.
Jetzt meine Frage:

Wo kann ich diese Ordern und vorallem was kostet der Spaß


----------



## ELPR1NC1PAL (19. August 2010)

*AW: Festplattentür von 800D*

Bitte mal CSGEurope@Corsair.com Anschreiben mit der Bitte um Ersatz, sollte für gewöhnlich kostenfrei abgewickelt werden  - aber kein Gewähr darauf 

Rechnungskopie, Adresse etc. mit beischreiben wohin es geliefert werden soll etc.


----------



## Zaucher (24. August 2010)

*AW: Festplattentür von 800D*

hab bis jetzt noch keine antwort von denen gekriegt. Ist das normal, oder sollte ich nochmal eine email losschicken


----------



## ELPR1NC1PAL (24. August 2010)

*AW: Festplattentür von 800D*

am besten nochmal, wenn die nicht beantwortet wird - liegt es am Spamfilter, dann melde dich nochmal dann werde ich mich direkt mal mit der RMA in Verbindung setzen.


----------



## Zaucher (27. August 2010)

*AW: Festplattentür von 800D*

Es hat immer och keiner geantwortet. Wäre klasse wenn du dich darum kümmern könntest


----------



## Bluebeard (27. August 2010)

*AW: Festplattentür von 800D*

Eine RMA über unsere Homepage hast Du zuvor beantragt? Dies ist immer der erste Schritt...


----------



## Zaucher (27. August 2010)

*AW: Festplattentür von 800D*

ok, das wusste ich nicht. Habs mal online ausgefüllt und um Ersatz gebeten.


----------



## Zaucher (7. September 2010)

*AW: Festplattentür von 800D*

Nach dem ich die RMA über die Homepage abgewickelt habe, hatte alles gepasst.
Hab heute meine Tür gratis bekommen.
Klasse Support


----------



## ELPR1NC1PAL (8. September 2010)

*AW: Festplattentür von 800D*

Alles klar  - danke für das Feedback


----------

